# New FIBA rule changes for 2020!



## gemstar (Apr 14, 2020)

Some rule changes that will affect the game are shown with visuals to help understand!


----------



## donnyback (Apr 28, 2020)

FIBA have made changes to their rules, including reverting back to the old double foul rule (finally) with scrabble word finder added changes.


----------



## imgllolo (Feb 4, 2021)

I am so happy they changed the act of shooting foul to the upward motion. I have so many young players in my agency imgllo.com, that must learn these rules before playing abroad. It was a slow season this year but it will definitely pick back up 2021 summer / fall. Now they can be ready!


----------

